
Show HN: Remain connected with remote teammates via live video with privacy - kentich
http://videoworklink.com
======
kentich
Hi, guys!

I'd like to share with you an experimental product for teams that include
remote employees.

Remote employees often feel lonely and disconnected. The product helps to
solve this problem: it connects remote teammates via live video, providing an
individual sense of privacy.

It is called VideoWorkLink (VWL):
[http://videoworklink.com](http://videoworklink.com)

It saves your bandwidth consuming only 1% of 100 Mbps bandwidth network.

I would like to invite everyone to try it and write your thoughts about the
product.

Please, go to the website I posted above, try the product and write what do
you think!

Thank you :-)

